# Surf Fishing In Destin/ft Walton



## auburndeerhunter (Jun 4, 2008)

well i was going to try ot fish off the beach infront of my condo and was wondering if someone could help me out with tips/ what kind of fish that i am going to catch

it has been 9 years since i have been to the beach and want to go fishing when i go back in late aug.

any tips would be great


----------



## Count Down (Jun 5, 2008)

I am by no means an expert salt water fishing; but for simplicity sake, Spoons.. Carry a handfull of 1/2 oz to 3/4 Johnson spoons and Kastmasters.  Gold for any Reds in the area and Silver for the ladyfish/Spanish/ and errant Kings near shore....If you plan on bottom fishing, you may luck out and get something other than a catfish...Maybe a juvenile shark or two, but the catfish always seem to find my sons bottom bait. 
If it's calm to a slight chop, I'd throw a bubble rig against a high quality barrel swivel, 24 - 30 inch 25 lbs test leader with barrel snap. On the snap use either white/green/ or red surgical tubing or straw with a treble hook.  The snap is could for switching spoons out to expirament......I'll be doingthe method thing July 4th weekend in PC...I just got back from Destin last week, and used the gold and silver spoons. Had blast with the kids hooking 2 - 5 lbs spanish and a ton of Blues and Ladyfish from the channel north of crab island.. Anyway, hope this helps and good luck..


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks i will do that!!


----------



## jamessig (Jun 5, 2008)

You can catch pompano in the surf. Fresh dead shrimp with 2-hook rigs made out of #15-20 fluorocarbon.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 6, 2008)

We fish the Okaloosa Island Pier in Fort Walton every year in July and have a blast. We mostly use bubble rigs for spanish, blues, skipjacks, etc. Also keep some live bait or frozen cigar minnows handy for the big reds that cruise under the pier early mornings. 

Have fun!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 6, 2008)

Count Down said:


> Had blast with the kids hooking 2 - 5 lbs spanish and a ton of Blues and Ladyfish from the channel north of crab island.. Anyway, hope this helps and good luck..



CD,

Could you explain where you're talking about fishing and how you get there? We fish the pier and have been to the jetties, but not sure where you're talking about.

Thanks!


----------



## Count Down (Jun 6, 2008)

Jasper said:


> CD,
> 
> Could you explain where you're talking about fishing and how you get there? We fish the pier and have been to the jetties, but not sure where you're talking about.
> 
> Thanks!


 
As you are cruising over the Destin bridge, and look north, the big sand bar in the channel where it looks like a redneck yacht club. This is what they call Crab Island.  Well, between channel marker bouy's 17 and 18 is where I'll anchor out (rented pontoon)...The fish are pretty consistent through there in the spring through mid summer.  But, even if you don't have the boat, you can park on the Island side and walk down the beach on the Gulf side of the Destin bridge untill you are on the channel, and not the small inlet, just north of the island side jetties..This is a great spot for blue and spanish...This is where my daughter hooked about 10 of each one morning on a bubble rig...It's better in the morning before to many of the dolphin tourist boats start running...Hope this helps.If not, PM me with an email address and I'll send some pictures describing what I'm saying..


----------



## grim (Jun 6, 2008)

If you park on the island side of the bridge, the area around the coast guard station is pretty good.  There is relatively close access to a deep channel that funnels around crab island that a lot of fish move thru, especially if the tide is moving.


----------

